# ice on inside of windows!



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

What can I do to prevent ice and mildew from forming on the inside of my windows?

I'm in an apartment and have 3 windows and 1 sliding glass door. 2 south facing and 2 north facing. The 2 south facing (door and window) can get ice, but it usually melts and drys on sunny days. The 2 north windows never get direct sunlight. I had covered on with the plastic sheeting stuff, and while it was doing great, I'm now getting water on the bottom half. I left the blinds up a bit to help with air circulation.
We've recently gotten into single digits and below.

How can mold grow on ice?

Well I'm off the attack it with bleach and a hairdryer







:

second question?

Can one buy cut-to-order metal pipes/poles? I was using wooden dowels as a sliding door/window brace, but they're getting mildewy


----------



## SageR (Jun 12, 2005)

Disclaimer- I'm not an expert in these matters but we had a similar problem so I'll tell you about it.

We have a superinsulated house with very little normal air exchange. So when it is very cold outside all the respiration and steam from cooking condenses on the windows. Eventually it gets moldy. We installed an air exchange system in our attic space.

If you have wooden windows eventually they will rot. I would point out this problem to your landlord. The solution may be as simple as installing a range hood or a fan in your bathroom.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

thanks for the reply. I even asking my neighbours, but so far only 1 has experienced this.

No wooden windows. The apartment complex is about 6-7yrs old. Modern windows frames made of metal and plastic.

Yeah, I would say air flow is the problem. Thing is we have blinds so that doesn't allow much flow. I don't cook that much and rarely on the range. The window above my sink really fogs up while I'm doing dishes. No windows in the bathroom but we do turn on the fan during showers. dd's window is the worst. We often keep her door closed as it's so cold (hence the plastic over the windows). dd co-sleeps and is in school full day so she's only in her room a max of 5hrs, though some days she never goes in.


----------



## ***Heather*** (Sep 28, 2006)

I live in an apartment and have 2 windows and 1 balcony door facing east. We have drafty windows. I'd cover them with plastic, but they're the only way we get fresh air in our home. We get a massive ice chunk on our balcony door so that we have trouble sliding it open. There's cold air coming in between where the 2 glass doors meet. There's also a heater just under the door. Not sure the exact way that ice forms there but I hate it. (I've never bothered to really think about it before and I'm too tired right now.)

I'd love suggestions on how to fix it. It's been -25C lately. We keep our heater at 20C.


----------

